# Computer fix and me



## lapwings (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi everyone I have been away for nearly a year,I had a mini stroke after and op the year before and it has taken until now and another op to get me back and I messed my computer up I Lock myself out of it and could not remember how to do anything about it but all is well now. You will be please to here my budgies are ok my friend has been looking after them but I have them back now so all is well Ursula


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your health issues Uj. I'm glad you are on the mend, your bird's are well, and it's good to have you back....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome back Ursula. Good to hear your health has improved Ursula. I know only too well the after effects of a mini stroke. I had one around 8 or 9 years ago. Was not a lot of fun. Luckily I only had some very minor problems down my right side and I actually used my computer to rehabilitate myself. Played shooting games using the mouse to get my hand working properly again. 

For you it must have been a darn nuisance that you could not get into your computer. 

Glad your budgies are doing well.


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

I'm glad you are back and hope everything is well on your end. Life has a way of surprising you in the most unpleasant ways.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

welcome back.I m sorry for your health problems,but I'm glad you're doing better and back with us again.sending healing prayers and may happiness fill your life.blessings :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Ursula and :welcome: back to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear about your health problems but I hope you're feeling much better :hug:

It's great to hear your budgies are doing well and have been taken care of nicely while you were going through that  

We hope to see some updated pictures of them soon! :wave:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome back 

Im sorry to hear you have been unwell, it sounds like it has been a struggle. Sending my best wishes for the rest of your recovery. :hug:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*So glad you are back and feeling better, Ursula :hug: What a scary health issue! I'm also glad your birdies were well taken care of during your illness - at least some peace of mind there...Great that they are back with you now!*


----------



## TopKirbyX (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome back!

I can relate to the mini stroke as well...I had one back in 2001. Left me half paralyzed for a while but thankfully I regained all my feeling. Since then been on a asprin a day, toprol for my heart valve and ******* for depression. 

Lost my older computer a year ago but I have had this new awesome one for a while so I can relate there too.


----------

